# Bikemax in FFM



## --hobo-- (16. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

sagt mal - hat der Bikemaxx eigentlich eine Telefonnummer oder kann man da irgendwie mal jemanden erreichen? Auf deren Seite gibts keinerlei Infos, nichts - rein garnix.

Frage mich, wie ich die kontaktieren kann, ohne gleich 30km hinzufahren.....


----------



## KillerN (16. November 2007)

Ganz ohne Diplom konnte ich folgendes ermitteln, laut Bikemax HP sitzten Bike&Skimaxx in einer Hausnummer, also einfach bei Skimaxx anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (16. November 2007)

Das hätte ich dazusagen müssen:

Die Nr. und einige andere hatte ich auch gefunden, aber die sind alle mit "Kein Teilnehmer" nicht mehr vorhanden oder falsch oder extra abgestellt....scheinbar ist das aber gewollt, immerhin gibt ja normalerweise jeder Händler seine Nr auf der Website an, Bikemaxx scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. November 2007)

Es gibt auch keinen rationalen Grund im Bikemax anzurufen oder da vorbei zu gehen. Geh doch in ein Fahrradfachgeschäft.
Hast Du Dein Scale von da?


----------



## KillerN (16. November 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keinen rationalen Grund im Bikemax anzurufen oder da vorbei zu gehen.



Schlechte Erfahrung ? 

Bikemax scheint wie die Post zu sein, da kann man nämlich auch net anrufen


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2007)

die kann man wirklich weiträumig umfahren, seidern die hauen Ihre Bikes gerade für die Hälfte raus ...


----------



## Kedi (16. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Diplom konnte ich folgendes ermitteln....


----------



## --hobo-- (17. November 2007)

Naja, wie schon gesagt, die Nr. funktioniert nicht, aber um Himmels Willen, ich hab mein Scott Scale nicht daher, allerdings ist der kleine Laden wahrscheinlich in Punkto Werkstatt genauso unfähig, denn der kann nichtmal gescheit Laufräder zentrieren, nein....wäre rein interessehalber gewesen, ob die noch Restposten da haben, aber wenn die nicht einmal eine Telefonnummer haben, dann können sie mich gern haben, selbst die Auskunft kennt die nicht, dann wars das, ich fahre garantiert nicht bei Bahnstreik auf die Hanauer mit der Karre, um mal eben was zu fragen.

Aber danke euch.

Bikemaxx wäre was für mich gewesen zum Probieren und mal Probefahren, denn die tollen Läden hier bei mir haben alle nur 2-3 Räder in meiner Größe da und dann sind das Trekking und City Räder, der Rest ist uninteressant.


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. November 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> sagt mal - hat der Bikemaxx eigentlich eine Telefonnummer oder kann man da irgendwie mal jemanden erreichen? Auf deren Seite gibts keinerlei Infos, nichts - rein garnix.
> 
> Frage mich, wie ich die kontaktieren kann, ohne gleich 30km hinzufahren.....


 
Klar, die Telefonnummer steht hier.
Zu empfehlen ist der Laden allerdings nicht. Siehe dazu Bericht in der Bike 12 '07. 

Zum Schnäppchen suchen gibt es aber noch genug Läden um etwas Brauchbares zu finden -> KLICK


----------



## --hobo-- (17. November 2007)

Ajo, danke, jetzt meldet sich zwar keiner, aber immerhin machts schon mal tuuuuut.

Wers am Mo nochmal probieren. 

Ich suche einen Scott Händler, komme nicht direkt aus FFM, mein Problem ist, dass ich scharf auf die Scott Rahmen bin und es gibt hier nur einen Händler, der teils mal was in Scott da hat, aber auch nur MTBs, ich such auch was für RR und Cyclocross.


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2007)

und da versuchst dus bei bikemaxx??? ich denke mal dass das gut und gerne 90% aller mitarbeiter nicht wissen was cyclocross überhaupt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. November 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Ajo, danke, jetzt meldet sich zwar keiner, aber immerhin machts schon mal tuuuuut.
> 
> Wers am Mo nochmal probieren.
> 
> Ich suche einen Scott Händler, komme nicht direkt aus FFM, mein Problem ist, dass ich scharf auf die Scott Rahmen bin und es gibt hier nur einen Händler, der teils mal was in Scott da hat, aber auch nur MTBs, ich such auch was für RR und Cyclocross.



Versuch doch mal den Denfeld in Bad Homburg. Die haben Scott und wissen im Gegensatz zu Bikemaxx wo beim Bike vorne und hinten ist. Und anrufen kann man da auch.


----------



## --hobo-- (17. November 2007)

Argh der sieht aber mächtig groß aus, den werd ich Dienstag mal anrufen. Jaja, Bikemaxx - die scheinen ja echt so was wie der Aldi zu sein unter den Bikeläden.


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... gut und gerne 90% aller mitarbeiter nicht wissen ....


Das halte ich für extremst gutgläubig. Ich war da schon und kann nur sagen, den Weg kann man sich sparen, außer man ist wirklich mal in einem Baumarkt nebenan und will sehen, wie schlecht es geht.
Zur Rechtfertigung: Da hat ja seinerzeit der Herr Voitl drin rumgewerkelt. Aber im Prinzip nur in den Räumlichkeiten, die haben sonst doch ein anderes Niveau.
Da ist wirklich nur das letzte Prekariat angestellt und ich bezweifle bei den meisten, dass sie radfahren, lesen oder bei irgendwas kompetent beraten können.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. November 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Ajo, danke, jetzt meldet sich zwar keiner, aber immerhin machts schon mal tuuuuut.
> 
> Wers am Mo nochmal probieren.
> 
> Ich suche einen Scott Händler, komme nicht direkt aus FFM, mein Problem ist, dass ich scharf auf die Scott Rahmen bin und es gibt hier nur einen Händler, der teils mal was in Scott da hat, aber auch nur MTBs, ich such auch was für RR und Cyclocross.



Der Landau in Hanau ist ebenfalls Scott Händler. Ich kann ihn uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## --hobo-- (17. November 2007)

Danke euch.
Beim Landau hab ich mein erstes Bike gekauft, aber die sagen selbst, dass sie keine Cyclocrosser Nachfrage haben, teure MTBs von Scott kannste da aber kaufen, die haben sogar reine RR da, sogar im richtig dicken preislichen Niveau, Vollcarbon etc - also was das angeht, kann man nicht meckern, aber die Hanauer sind keine Cyclocrosser  verständlich......ich hab beim Frankfurter Böttgen oder wie der heißt, Stevens entdeckt, naja, der hat echt dicke Auswahl, aber ich tendiere halt doch zu Scott.


----------



## hotbot (18. November 2007)

Zwar nicht bei mir in der Nähe, aber kennt einer hier den Maintal Dörnigheimer THCycles? Ist einer der wenigen hier, die noch paar gescheite Marken in Maintal führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (18. November 2007)

Ich kenne da nur Radhaus Hochstadt (in Maintal), die haben mir mal eine Felge zentriert und das günstig und gut, würde ich wieder hingehen, aber hoffentlich ist so schnell nix.


----------



## Everstyle (19. November 2007)

Hi Hobo,

also große Inspektionen würde ich dort vermutlich auch nicht machen lassen aber fürs Probefahren etc. oder Schnäppchen bei Klamotten suchen ist der Laden schon ok. 

Und die exakte Nummer lautet: 069-42082840 

Finden tut man sie so: 
- man ruft in Rosbach beim Bikemax an
- sucht irgendwas, was die einfach nicht haben
- verweist darauf, dass man aus FFm ist, hier aber keine Nummer findet
- und fragt, ob man die Nummer von der Fil. FFm haben darf

Ich bin einfach zu faul immerwieder dort hinzufahren, also ruf ich jetzt vorher erst an, wenn ich was suche und erkundige mich nach der Verfügbarkeit und dem Preis. 

Gruss

Everstyle


----------



## --hobo-- (20. November 2007)

Danke dir - was eine Taktik, da muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen.

Aber hast Recht, es ist ein Unterschied, ein Komplettbike da zu kaufen oder reparieren zu lassen, letzteres niemals.

Kein Wunder, vielleicht wollen die per Telefon die Kunden nicht von vornherein abschrecken und lassen es oder die Angestellten haben Probleme, am Telefon Auskunft zu geben, weil sie maßlos überfordert sind mit dem, was im Laden so läuft.


----------

